# Survival food...?



## FatMoGuy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, I am soooo poor. I'm vegan as well. I was wondering if anyone has any tips on cheap, essential food that I can survive on for a while. I have been eating a lot of the same old stuff now I want some ideas on cheap food but food that still tastes good and things that I will still get my vitamins and nutrients from. I'd appreciate your tips.
Thanks!


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been sprouting lentils. It only takes 3 or 4 days and they have a nice flavor. I soak them overnight the first day and then rinse them twice a day after that. They can be added to salads or I have even put them on a burger , ads a nice crunch.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I would to start by saying sorry for your financial state. Are you among the 54% of america that is jobless? I hate that our country has gotten to this level and its only going to get worse. Anyway back to your situation. I would have to ask what your menu has been looking like to improve it. I have a post somewhere on here about superfoods for under a $1 I dont remember how it would host to a vegan menu. There is a few ways you can go about getting food for cheap. Get involved with a community garden we currently have around 6 in our community. Get involved with the local soup lines. Volunteer to help and you can get the run of the kitchen most of the time. Get involved with a church I am in no means a organized religion supporter but if they will help let them. There again volunteer with them and their fund raisers and such. Go to your local farmers markets and talk to people trade labor for food. Craigslist is a nice source for such. Good Luck!


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

Maybe it would help to look up a guide on edible forage in your area? It can be really useful, just by learning what's edible in terms of local berries, mushrooms and leafy vegetables you can get a lot of good food. I've saved a lot of money recently just by realizing I could bulk out my salads with young dandelion leaves, they're actually very tasty.


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

ZGF said:


> Maybe it would help to look up a guide on edible forage in your area? It can be really useful, just by learning what's edible in terms of local berries, mushrooms and leafy vegetables you can get a lot of good food. I've saved a lot of money recently just by realizing I could bulk out my salads with young dandelion leaves, they're actually very tasty.


Best to learn from someone experienced though. Some wild foods can look similar to something edible but be poisonous... so exercise caution!


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

El Chorizo said:


> Best to learn from someone experienced though. Some wild foods can look similar to something edible but be poisonous... so exercise caution!


Absolutely. I'd love to enroll in a course or foraging day out - until then, no matter how many books I have, I think I'm sticking to wild dandelions and blueberries.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

FatMoGuy - This might sound a bit odd and it does take some time, but it works. Pick up some packets of seeds at Wal-Mart (they usually go on sale about now… very cheap). Find small planted and landscaped areas and plant the seeds. I’ve raised spinach in landscaped street medians and carrots in a long stone apartment building hedge planter. I put pole beans in with a neighbor’s mailbox Morning Glories and she never noticed. Quite often parks have monuments with planted areas that get watered regularly. People walk by every day and don’t see the lettuce for the hosta. 

Survival is using the resources around you to get what you need to get by. Recognize the resources, see the opportunities and put them to work.


----------



## Survival Foods LLC (Oct 29, 2012)

FatMoGuy said:


> Ok, I am soooo poor. I'm vegan as well. I was wondering if anyone has any tips on cheap, essential food that I can survive on for a while. I have been eating a lot of the same old stuff now I want some ideas on cheap food but food that still tastes good and things that I will still get my vitamins and nutrients from. I'd appreciate your tips.
> Thanks!


Hey buddy I noticed that you only made one post (this one)... and I was asking myself if you are still around... we run a online store and I was looking to see if there is anything we can do to help... I know this Thread is aged.. but if you are still having a hard time contact us.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Store any kind of food you eat on a regular basis the will not spoil easily. Then you can roate it according to the dates on the package. Do not forget to store enough water as well. Gardening and home canning are excellent ways to prepare too...


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Grow your own potatoes. Super easy. Get a few 5 gallon buckets to grow them. Check on youtube for how to do it. I grow over 50lbs of potatoes a year this way.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Dollar store is a good option cheap and some good products there


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You got a lot of options on this front. Beans and Rice are hard to beat. With these two staples you have a lot of options from one meal to the next with just a few additions to "bulk them up". Canned meats are a great buy too! I like the canned Chicken and Tuna but I also buy a lot of canned Salmon, Walmarts brand of Spam and smoked oysters. The Spam will season and flavor a pot of beans very nicely although not my first choice. You can dice it up and make fired rice as well. Rice can be used in just about any dinner table sitting in one form or another. Both are cheap and long storing.

If you got a porch or a patio even, you can container garden a Tomato plant or two and a Bell Pepper or two. These are super easy to grow and these are both expensive commodity's in the grocery store that will trim some of the expense off the grocery bill every week. Further more both can be dried and added to dishes you cook later.


----------

